
The Long tail and Mobile Web 2.0 applications - eli
http://opengardensblog.futuretext.com/archives/2007/02/the_long_tail_a.html
======
eli
I should add that this post is a bit hard to follow, but I think it makes some
excellent points. Ajit's earlier post on Mobile AJAX adds some context:
http://opengardensblog.futuretext.com/archives/2006/03/mobile_web_20_a_2.html

